# fleet in being



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

*Fleet in being
*
Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2010)

Καλημσπέρα.

Μια πρώτη ιδέα, μέχρι να περάσει κάποιος που ξέρει τον καθιερωμένο όρο (αν υπάρχει), είναι το φόβητρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2010)

Υπάρχει ένα παθητική θαλασσοκρατία, κάνα δυο στόλος εν υπάρξει (από την ίδια πηγή), και ένα _φευγαλέο είναι_, που μάλλον μεταφραστικό λάθος είναι...


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Υπάρχει ένα παθητική θαλασσοκρατία, κάνα δυο στόλος εν υπάρξει (από την ίδια πηγή), και ένα _φευγαλέο είναι_, που μάλλον μεταφραστικό λάθος είναι...



Ναι, τα βρήκα κι εγώ αυτά, αλλά λέω να τα αποφύγω... Και το "φόβητρο", υπερβολικά φλου μου φαίνεται. Να διευκρινίσω ότι τα συμφραζόμενα είναι το βιβλίο του Βιριλιό (που αναφέρει και η wikipedia), και η ανάλυσή του από τους Ντελέζ-Γκουαταρί. Ο όρος δηλαδή διατηρεί την τεχνική-στρατηγική του έννοια, αλλά ερμηνεύεται φιλοσοφικά. 

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη ανταπόκριση!


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2010)

Λέει η Β:
The term was first used in 1690, when Lord Torrington, commander of the Royal Navy forces in the English Channel, found himself facing a stronger French fleet. He proposed avoiding a sea battle, except under very favourable conditions, until he could be reinforced. By thus keeping his 'fleet in being', he could maintain an active threat which would force the enemy to remain in the area and prevent them from taking the initiative elsewhere.​
Βάζω χρήσεις από OED:
1690 Earl of Torrington _Sp. to Ho. Comm._ (1710) 29 Most Men were in fear that the French wou'd invade; but I was always of another Opinion,‥for I always said, that whilst we had a Fleet in being, they wou'd not dare to make an Attempt.
1899 _McClure's Mag._ Jan. 237/2 It is indeed as a threat to communications that the fleet in being is chiefly formidable.
1902 _Encycl. Brit._ XXXII. 501/1 Of late years controversy has raged round this phrase, ‘a fleet in being’ and the strategic principle which it expresses.
1964 D. Macintyre Battle for Mediterranean i. 31 A lack of desire on the part of the Italians to risk their fleet‥is‥probable, a policy which accorded with the theory of maintenance of a ‘fleet in being’.​
Ο παλιός Οδυσσέας γράφει «ζων στόλος», εγώ θα πρότεινα επιλογή ανάμεσα σε «ζωντανός στόλος» και «στόλος εν ζωή» (με προτίμηση στο δεύτερο επειδή είναι το ίδιο αλλά και παλαιικό). Αυτά, προτού περάσεις σε μεταφορικές αποδόσεις (ωραίο το «φόβητρο», υπάρχει και η «χάρτινη τίγρη«).

(Το βραβείο στο «φευγαλέο είναι»... Worldlingo; :))


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

> (Το βραβείο στο «φευγαλέο είναι»... Worldlingo; )



Worldlingo: "στόλος στην ύπαρξη"!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «ζωντανός στόλος» ή «στόλος εν ζωή» αν δεν δώσεις υποσημείωση; Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι προτιμότερη κάποια συγγενής, περισσότερο ή λιγότερο μεταφορική έννοια; Κάτι από τον κόσμο των ζώων, κάτι που δεν βγαίνει από τη φωλιά του αλλά δεν τολμάς και να το αφήσεις από τα μάτια σου επειδή γίνεται επικίνδυνο; Κάτι σαν στόλος-σκορπιός π.χ.;

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι οι Γερμανοί (που βρέθηκαν με τον στόλο τους σε ανάλογη θέση και στους δύο π.π.) διατηρούν τον αγγλικό όρο (γερμ. βίκη).

Και βλέπω στην αγγλική γουίκη ότι ο πολιορκημένος στρατός σε ένα φρούριο είναι army in being, άρα καταναλογία «ζωντανός στρατός». Πάνε και οι αναλογίες μου με τους σκορπιούς...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Το βραβείο στο «φευγαλέο είναι»... Worldlingo; :))


Εδώ: library.panteion.gr:8080/dspace/bitstream/.../1/41DID_Georgiadis_Ni.pdf, αλλά δεν ανοίγει, το άτιμο! 
Τελικά είναι ή δεν είναι φευγαλέο;

Rogne, αν έβαζες «δυνάμει στόλος»;


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ: library.panteion.gr:8080/dspace/bitstream/.../1/41DID_Georgiadis_Ni.pdf, αλλά δεν ανοίγει, το άτιμο!
> Τελικά είναι ή δεν είναι φευγαλέο;
> 
> Rogne, αν έβαζες «δυνάμει στόλος»;



Ευχαριστώ για το διδακτορικό, εγώ το άνοιξα (*εδώ*). Συγκλονιστική η παρανόηση του συγγραφέα ωστόσο: το μεταφράζει "Φευγαλέο Είναι" (στη σελ. 157), προφανώς γιατί διαβάζει με χαϊντεγκεριανά γυαλιά. Ο Βιριλιό θα έμενε άναυδος...

Δεν είναι "δυνάμει στόλος", κανονικότατος στόλος είναι, απλώς δεν ξανοίγεται σε ναυμαχίες. Νομίζω ότι θα ακολουθήσω την επισήμανση του Δρ. 7χ και θα το αφήσω αμετάφραστο, όπως κάνει και ο Βιριλιό. Το εξηγεί άλλωστε πολύ καλά, δεν θα χρειαστεί καν σημείωση του μεταφραστή.


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2010)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι το "στόλος εν ζωή" είναι το καταλληλότερο, αν ληφθεί υπόψη η ιστορία της έκφρασης. Αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για υπαρκτό ή, επί της ουσίας, για αποτρεπτικό στόλο, αφού ο ρόλος του είναι η ματαίωση των πρωτοβουλιών του αντιπάλου και όχι η ανάληψη πρωτοβουλιών από τον ίδιο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2010)

Rogne, είναι κρίμα να μην κάνουμε μια απόπειρα να το μεταφράσουμε. Άσε που κάπως θα πρέπει να το εξηγήσεις, γιατί είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν τα γερούνδια της αγγλικής και μπορεί να μπερδευτούν... 
Το ρημάδι το πιντιέφι δεν μου ανοίγει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2010)

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι καλή πρακτική να δώσεις το αγγλικό ξένο σε παρένθεση και να προσπαθήσεις να το μεταφράσεις όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο. Δεν θα βγάλει ιδιαίτερο νόημα, όπως δεν θα βγάλει το αγγλικό όταν το πρωτακούς. Έτσι συμβαίνει πάντα σε όλα αυτά τα τηλεγραφικά. Σε όλη τη γλώσσα άλλωστε. Και η _γλώσσα_ δεν σήμαινε κάτι πριν τη νοηματοδοτήσουμε. Αυτή είναι πάντα η πρώτη κίνηση. Μετά ακολουθούν τα ερμηνευτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2010)

Όλα τα παραδείγματα στην αγγλική γουίκη (τελευταίο, η αεροπορία in being του Σαντάμ, που ανάγκασε την αμερικανοσυμμαχική να κινείται προσεκτικά κλπ κλπ) δείχνουν μια στρατιωτική μονάδα που είναι σε παθητική αλλά μάλλον απόρθητη θέση και αποτελεί φόβητρο για όποιον θέλει να κινηθεί χωρίς προφυλάξεις στην περιοχή της εμβέλειας της δράσης της.

Συνεπώς, αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε κάτι από το being, μάλλον στο υπαρκτό που ανέφερε ο Θέμης θα πρέπει ίσως να πάμε και όχι στο ζωντανό. Υπαρκτό φόβητρο, υπαρκτός κίνδυνος. Αλλιώς, ίσως θα πρέπει κι εμείς να νεολογίσουμε/λεξιπλάσουμε ώστε να γίνεται κατανοητό τι ζωντανό είναι αυτό.

Ίσως _«ζωηρός στόλος»_, για να δείξουμε ότι έχει ζωή ακόμη μέσα του.

Και για τη γενικότερη συζήτηση, γιατί θα πρέπει έναν σχετικά αδούλευτο και ατίθασο όρο, που έπλασε κάποιος ίσως στη ρύμη του λόγου του στα αγγλικά πριν 400 χρόνια, να τον αποδώσουμε στα ελληνικά με τόσο πιστή απόδοση, όταν μέχρι και οι Φινλανδοί (κινέζικα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λέει η βίκη..:)) διατηρούν τον αγγλικό, ας πούμε ιδιωματικό, όρο;

*Edit*: Σε αυτό το παραπάνω, μου απάντησε στο πιο πάνω ο Νικ-έλ προτού το γράψω. ;) Είπαμε γρήγορο φόρουμ, αλλά όχι κι έτσι πια...


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2010)

_Ζωηρό_ δεν θα τον έλεγα, όμως, αφού κάθεται στ' αβγά του κι εργαναπαύεται.;) 
Μου θυμίζει δράκο που λαγοκοιμάται προστατεύοντας τον θησαυρό χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα· αρκεί μόνο η παρουσία του για να αποθαρρύνει τους επίδοξους κλέφτες.


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Rogne, είναι κρίμα να μην κάνουμε μια απόπειρα να το μεταφράσουμε. Άσε που κάπως θα πρέπει να το εξηγήσεις, γιατί είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν τα γερούνδια της αγγλικής και μπορεί να μπερδευτούν...
> Το ρημάδι το πιντιέφι δεν μου ανοίγει...



Ότι είναι κρίμα είναι, δε λέω... Το "αποτρεπτικός στόλος" εξηγεί πολύ καλά τι κάνει ο εν λόγω _fleet in being_, αλλά μου φαίνεται στενά τεχνική απόδοση, χάνει πολλές από τις συνδηλώσεις του όρου. Το "στόλος εν ζωή" / "ζωντανός"-"ζωηρός στόλος"... δεν τα καταλαβαίνω καν εγώ που το ψάχνω τόσες ώρες... 

Ας παραθέσω το σχετικό απόσπασμα του Βιριλιό, όπως το δίνουν οι Ντελέζ-Γκουαταρί (μετάφραση δική μου - το μεταφράζει με τον ίδιο τρόπο πάνω-κάτω και ο κ. Γεωργιάδης στο διδακτορικό του, αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι εκείνος μιλάει για εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα, για "το Φευγαλέο Είναι της θάλασσας"...):

_"Ο fleet in being είναι η μόνιμη παρουσία στη θάλασσα ενός αόρατου στόλου που μπορεί να βάλλει κατά του εχθρού οπουδήποτε και οποτεδήποτε (…) είναι μια νέα ιδέα της βίας που δεν γεννιέται πια από την άμεση αντιπαράθεση, αλλά από τις άνισες ιδιότητες των σωμάτων, από την αξιολόγηση του αριθμού των κινήσεων που τους επιτρέπονται σε ένα επιλεγμένο στοιχείο, από τη μόνιμη επαλήθευση της δυναμικής αποτελεσματικότητάς τους. (…) Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι πια η διάσχιση μιας ηπείρου, ενός ωκεανού, από τη μια πόλη στην άλλη, από τη μια όχθη στην άλλη• ο fleet in being επινοεί την ιδέα μιας μετατόπισης χωρίς προορισμό στον χώρο και στον χρόνο. (…) Το στρατηγικό υποβρύχιο δεν χρειάζεται να μεταβαίνει πουθενά, αρκείται να παραμένει αόρατο ελέγχοντας τη θάλασσα (…), πραγματοποίηση του απόλυτου, αδιάλειπτου κυκλικού ταξιδιού, αφού δεν έχει ούτε αφετηρία ούτε τερματισμό. (…)"_

Προσωπικά δεν βιάζομαι, μπορούμε να το παλέψουμε κι άλλο.

Υ.Γ. ...Βλέπω όμως ότι το κάνετε ήδη, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2010)

Εδώ θα μπορούσε να παίξει και το λανθάνων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2010)

Το απόσπασμά σου μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι δεν μεταφέρει και την έννοια της παθητικότητας του αποκλεισμένου στόλου στον ναύσταθμό του ή του στρατού στα οχυρώματά του. Μοιάζει να μετακινεί την έννοια του _κάτι in being_ στο αποφασιστικό χτύπημα που μπορεί να δώσει (εκτός βέβαια αν ο συγγραφέας αξιοποιεί σε προηγούμενα ή επόμενα και την παθητικότητα).

Εδώ η περιγραφή θυμίζει περισσότερο ένα ελλοχεύον ή ένα πανταχού παρόν οπλικό μέσο.


----------



## anef (Nov 22, 2010)

Εμένα διαβάζοντας το απόσπασμα μου ήρθε το _ενσώματος στόλος_, στόλος δηλ. που μόνο με το «σώμα» του, με την ύπαρξή του, αποτελεί απειλή, ή τέλος πάντων κάνει ό,τι κάνει. 

Το _εν υπάρξει _που είναι τόσο κοντά στο in being γιατί δε σ' αρέσει; 

(Αυτά χωρίς να έχω ιδέα από Βιριλιό, εξηγούμαι)


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2010)

Υπάρχει «εν υπάρξει»; Εγώ δεν το ξέρω. Η αγγλική φράση, που και στα αγγλικά είναι περίεργη —το λένε πού και πού διάφοροι—, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ειπώθηκε με τη σημασία ένας στόλος που αρκεί να υπάρχει, να μας βρίσκεται. Έτσι για να λέμε ότι υπάρχει. Διότι δεν βοηθάει σε τίποτ' άλλο. _Ένας στόλος για τα μάτια / για τις εντυπώσεις_, αν θέλετε ερμηνευτική μετάφραση. (Παραμένω στην αρχική μου θέση για _ζωντανό στόλο_, κατά τ' άλλα — επειδή αν βγει έξω απ' το λιμάνι, θα είναι ένας νεκρός στόλος, ένας νεκρός αποτρεπτικός παράγοντας.)


----------



## rogne (Nov 22, 2010)

Παραμένω ελαφρώς εγκλωβισμένος στο δίλημμα: κατά λέξη απόδοση ή νοηματική απόδοση - βασικά γι' αυτό είμαι επιφυλακτικός απέναντι στα "εν υπάρξει"/"εν ζωή" (όσο επιφυλακτικός είμαι και απέναντι στο "αποτρεπτικός στόλος" π.χ., αλλά για τους αντίθετους λόγους). Στην πρώτη επιφύλαξη προσκρούει και το "ενσώματος" (νομίζω). 

Συνάδελφος από το Φόρουμ του ΣΜΕΔ, που συμβουλεύτηκε άλλο συνάδελφο που ειδικεύεται στη ναυτική ορολογία, προτείνει κάτι σαν "εν δυνάμει" ή "ελλοχεύων στόλος", τα οποία έχουν ήδη "παίξει" κι εδώ. Μου έρχεται τώρα και κάτι με ισχυρότερη χωρική/πολεμική συνδήλωση, που ταιριάζει (περιέργως) με τα συμφραζόμενα τόσο του Βιριλιό όσο και των Ντελέζ-Γκουαταρί (παρέλειψα να το αναφέρω: πρόκειται για ένα κεφάλαιο του _Mille Plateaux_, με τίτλο "Πραγματεία νομαδολογίας", που συζητάει μεταξύ άλλων και το βιβλίο του Βιριλιό): "στόλος εν στάσει", σε όλη την αμφισημία του.

Υ.Γ. Ξανασκέφτομαι και τον "ζωντανό στόλο" του nickel: μ' αρέσει όλο και περισσότερο όσο περνάει η ώρα, κυρίως γιατί εντυπώνει στον αναγνώστη μια βασική ιδέα του κεφαλαίου, πως ό,τι κινείται πεθαίνει (από έλλειψη... απόλυτης ταχύτητας - D&G είναι αυτοί!). 

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλες και όλους!


----------



## anef (Nov 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει «εν υπάρξει»; Εγώ δεν το ξέρω.



Υπάρχει... εν τη υπάρξει του :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε ακόμα παρών ή, ακριβέστερα, (εν) δυνάμει παρών στόλος.
anef, κοιτάζοντας τα ευρήματα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχουν παραγίνει στενές οι σχέσεις σου με την εκκλησία.


----------



## anef (Nov 23, 2010)

Themis said:


> anef, κοιτάζοντας τα ευρήματα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχουν παραγίνει στενές οι σχέσεις σου με την εκκλησία.



Να μην το κρύβω άλλο λες, ε; ;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2010)

Με πρόλαβε ο Θέμης με το (εν) δυνάμει παρών. Το θεωρώ ακριβέστερη απόδοση, γιατί συνδυάζει τα δύο γνωρίσματα αυτού του στόλου: είναι παρών, έχει παρουσία, και μόνο με την παρουσία του αυτή, χωρίς να προχωρά σε κάποια ενέργεια, αλλάζει την ισορροπία (τη διαφορά) δυναμικού. Μήπως κάτι ανάλογο μπορείνα συμβεί στο σκάκι (ρωτώ τους επαΐοντες);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2010)

Earion said:


> Μήπως κάτι ανάλογο μπορείνα συμβεί στο σκάκι (ρωτώ τους επαΐοντες);


Το «ζωηρός» ήταν μια μεταφορά από σκακιστική ιδιόλεκτο. Εμένα όμως μου έχει κολλήσει στο μυαλό το τίναγμα της κόμπρας. Αναρωτιέμαι αν είχε δει ο Άγγλος ναύαρχος στη ζωή του κόμπρα, μήπως το έλεγε «στόλος κόμπρα». Αλλά φυσικά, απάντηση σε αυτό δεν θα πάρουμε ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2010)

Καλή μας μέρα. Αυτό που λες, ντοκτέρ, μου θυμίζει περισσότερο «στόλο εν υπνώσει», που δεν φοβίζει κανέναν αλλά, αν του πατήσεις την ουρά ή τον κάλο, γυρνά και σε κάνει να το μετανιώσεις. Πιο εύστοχο ήταν το πρώτο πρώτο, για _στόλο-φόβητρο_ (προσθέτω και _στόλο-σκιάχτρο_).

Ο _εν δυνάμει παρών_ είναι σαν να προσθέτουμε μια λέξη στο _in being_: _a fleet potentially in being_. Μα ο στόλος είναι παρών (όχι «ωσεί παρών») αλλά είναι στόλος των... μετόπισθεν. Είναι στόλος παρών, και εν δυνάμει... τίποτα. Γιατί αν τολμήσει και ξεμπουκάρει, μπορεί να ρεζιλευτεί.


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Πρωινή έμπνευση: "ενεστώς στόλος".

Υ.Γ. Και το σχετικό λήμμα του LSJ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

«Ενεστώς» δεν είναι όμως και κάθε στόλος;

Να κάνω μια ανακεφαλαίωση. Το όλο δόγμα του "in being" αφορά στρατιωτική μονάδα που τηρεί παθητική στάση, σε οχυρωμένη τοποθεσία, που δεν μπορεί να διεκδικήσει ενεργητικά την υπεροχή κάπου, αλλά αν εξαναγκαστεί σε μάχη είναι πολύ επικίνδυνος αντίπαλος. Η συνέπεια είναι ότι ο αντίπαλος δεσμεύει αντίστοιχες δυνάμεις για να τον κρατάει στην κατάσταση αυτή. Το δόγμα ξεκίνησε από τη θάλασσα, αλλά έχει επεκταθεί και σε άλλα όπλα (π.χ. οχυρωμένο πεζικό, αεροπορία σε προστατευμένους αεροδιαδρόμους). Το δόγμα, στη θαλάσσια μορφή του, αποδείχτηκε προβληματικό στον β'ππ μετά τις αεροπορικές επιθέσεις των Άγγλων στον ιταλικό στόλο στον Τάραντα και των Ιαπώνων στον αμερικανικό στο Περλ Χάρμπορ.

Ξαναγυρνάω τώρα σε αυτό


Palavra said:


> Υπάρχει ένα παθητική θαλασσοκρατία,...


που περιγράφει ακριβώς τη στάση του ιταλικού στόλου πριν από τον Τάραντα και χρησιμοποιεί για το fleet in being τον όρο παθητική θαλασσοκρατία.

Απορία: Μήπως χρησιμοποιείται ήδη αυτός ο όρος, έτσι, στα ελληνικά; Π.χ. σε κάποια σχολή Ναυτικού Πολέμου;

Αν δεν χρησιμοποιείται, το «παθητική» είναι προφανώς σωστό. Ακόμη και αν χρησιμοποιείται όμως, αφενός η «θαλασσοκρατία» δεν στέκει καλά και αφετέρου χρειάζεται για τη γενίκευση ένας όρος που: 

α) θα έχει εφαρμογή σε όλα τα πεδία μαχών (ξηρά, θάλασσα, αέρας) και
β) θα δείχνει όχι την ηγεμονία της όποιας -κρατίας αλλά τη δυνατότητα για τη διεκδίκησή της με ισχυρή πιθανότητα επικράτησης.

Ίσως κάτι σαν στρατηγική παθητικής διεκδικητικότητας;


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2010)

"Ενεστώς" πάντως, όχι με την έννοια του "παρόντος", αλλά περισσότερο με τις ακόλουθες (από LSJ):

B. Pass., with aor. 2, pf., and plpf. Act.:—to be set in, stand in, “λὁχοις” E.Supp.896; “ἐν τῷ νηῷ” Hdt.2.91: abs., “πύλαι ἐνεστᾶσι ἑκατόν” Id.1.179, cf. Pl.Ti.50d, etc.
(...)
III. to be upon, threaten, c. dat. pers., “τοιούτων τοῖσι Σπαρτιήτῃσι ἐνεστεώτων πρηγμάτων” Id.1.83; “τὸν πόλεμον τὸν ἐνστάντα σοὶ καὶ τῇ πόλει” Isoc.5.2; in war, press hard, “τινί” Plb.3.97.1: abs., begin, [“τοῦ θέρους] ἐνισταμένου” Thphr.HP9.8.2; “ἐνισταμένου τοῦ ἐνιαυτοῦ” LXX 3 Ki.12.24; to be at hand, arise, “ὁ τότ᾽ ἐνστὰς πόλεμος” D.18.89, cf. 139, Plb.1.71.4; “τοῦ πολέμου πρὸς Φίλιππον ὑμῖν ἐνεστηκότος” Aeschin.2.58: esp. in pf. part., pending, present, “μιᾶς ἐνεστώσης δίκης” Ar.Nu.779, cf. Is.11.45, D.33.14; “ὁ νῦν ἐνεστηκὼς ἀγών” Lycurg.7; so “οὐδενὸς ἡμῖν ἐνεστῶτος πρὸς αὐτούς” PStrassb.91.21 (i B.C.); 

Αν το χρησιμοποιούσαν κάπου το "παθητική θαλασσοκρατία", μάλλον θα είχε περισσότερες από μία αναφορές στο γκουγκλ, όχι; Η εν γένει στρατηγική αυτή είναι, σίγουρα, αλλά ...να το λέμε έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλή μας μέρα. Αυτό που λες, ντοκτέρ, μου θυμίζει περισσότερο «στόλο εν υπνώσει», που δεν φοβίζει κανέναν αλλά, αν του πατήσεις την ουρά ή τον κάλο, γυρνά και σε κάνει να το μετανιώσεις. Πιο εύστοχο ήταν το πρώτο πρώτο, για _στόλο-φόβητρο_ (προσθέτω και _στόλο-σκιάχτρο_).



Από το σημερινό σαραντακέικο αλίευσα μια παροιμία που δεν γνώριζα αλλά μου θύμισε αμέσως τις συζητήσεις μας εδώ:



> Στα κιτάπια μου έχω και πολλές σπανιότερες και ξεχασμένες φράσεις, όπως “βαστάει τον λύκο απ’ την ουρά” που λέγεται για κακό που είναι δύσκολο να το ξεφορτωθείς, επειδή όποιος κρατάει τον λύκο από την ουρά αποφεύγει μεν προσωρινά τον κίνδυνο, αλλά δεν τολμάει και να τον αφήσει.


Λίγο δυσκολεύομαι να τη μεταφέρω σε στόλους, όμως...


----------



## Mindkaiser (Dec 11, 2010)

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι, σε αντιπαραβολή με τον "στόλο-κόμπρα", ένας "ελλοχεύων στόλος" θα συναντούσε λιγότερες αντιδράσεις. Θα συμφωνήσω βέβαια ότι κάποιος ελλοχεύει επειδή είναι επιλογή του, όχι επειδή έχει εξαναγκαστεί, αλλά ο "ελλοχεύων στόλος" ενέχει το στοιχείο του οπορτουνισμού που ταιριάζει στην έννοια του fleet in being.


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το νήμα αυτό έγινε ολίγον μύλος, επειδή η έννοια που αναφέρει ο rogne στο #15 είναι πολύ ευρύτερη από την έννοια της ιστορικής ρήσης, αφού ο περί ου ο λόγος στόλος μπορεί πια να είναι μια πανταχού παρούσα και πανταχού αποτελεσματική απειλή. Επομένως, ναι, ελλοχεύων στόλος. Ή στόλος-σκιάχτρο, στον βαθμό όμως που αυτό αντιπαρατίθεται στον στόλο-φόβητρο υπαινισσόμενο το τζούφιο του ενσώματου χαρακτήρα της απειλής. Ή, επιμένω, (εν) δυνάμει παρών στόλος, το οποίο αναφέρεται με σαφήνεια σε μια παρουσία που είναι μόνο δυνάμει, όχι ενεργεία, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι παρουσία: πανταχού παρούσα απειλή.


----------



## Zann (Feb 18, 2018)

Ενημερωτικά, σε φετινό μεταφρασμένο έργο γεωπολιτικής χρησιμοποιείται το «στόλος εν υπάρξει» που προαναφέρθηκε.


----------

